# India said that China should not interfere in its internal affairs



## Vikrant (Apr 4, 2017)

Arrogance of China is beyond belief. 

---

India said Tuesday that China should not interfere in its internal affairs, as the Dalai Lama began a weeklong visit to India's remote northeast that Beijing has protested.

The Tibetan spiritual leader was greeted by cheering supporters as he arrived in Arunachal Pradesh. China claims the partly ethnically Tibetan Himalayan state as its own territory, and warned last month of "severe damage" to relations with India and increased regional instability if the Dalai Lama proceeds with his trip.

Indian Junior Home Minister Kiren Rijiju said Tuesday that New Delhi respects Beijing's "one China" policy and expects China to accept India's policies.

"Arunachal Pradesh is an inseparable part of India and China should not object to the Dalai Lama's visit and interfere in India's internal affairs," he said.

The Dalai Lama is visiting the state at the invitation of the people of Arunachal Pradesh, Rijiju said. "As a democratic country, India cannot interfere in the religious affairs of any community," he said.

Hundreds of supporters, some waving Tibetan flags, cheered as the Dalai Lama's motorcade entered Bomdila, a town in Arunachal Pradesh that borders China.

The Dalai Lama had to cancel his plans to fly to the state due to bad weather, giving people in Bomdila a surprise chance to greet their spiritual leader.

This is the Dalai Lama's seventh visit to Arunachal Pradesh, and his first since 2009.

Lama Tashi, a senior monk, said by phone from Bomdila that there was "tremendous enthusiasm among all of us here over the visit."

"This visit is purely related to culture and faith, and there is no politics involved," he said.

The Dalai Lama will travel to the Arunachal Pradesh district of Tawang on Thursday, where he is scheduled to consecrate a monastery and address his followers. People from nearby areas, including from the Himalayan country of Bhutan, which borders Arunachal Pradesh, were already gathering at Tawang, local officials said.

"The mood in Tawang is very joyous and spiritual," said Sonam Chombey, a Tawang official.

Last month, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said that Beijing has expressed its concerns to New Delhi on numerous occasions and urged India to avoid offering a place for the Dalai Lama to carry out anti-China separatist activities.

The frontier between the two Asian giants remains tense more than 50 years after they fought a brief but bloody border war high in the peaks.

China claims about 90,000 square kilometers (35,000 square miles) in Arunachal Pradesh, referred to informally by some Chinese as "Southern Tibet." India says China is occupying 38,000 square kilometers (15,000 square miles) of its territory on the Aksai Chin plateau.

More than a dozen rounds of talks have failed to make substantial progress on the dispute, although there have been relatively few confrontations in recent years.

India-China row deepens as Dalai Lama arrives in NE India


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 6, 2017)

*India has never used me against China: Dalai Lama*

BOMDILA: Rubbishing media reports that India is using the Dalai Lama as a diplomatic leverage to challenge China, the Tibetan spiritual leader on Wednesday said "India has never used him against China."

On Chinese anger over India allowing him to visit Arunachal Pradesh+ , he said, "Please do not say angry Chinese. There are many in China who love India. It is only some narrow-minded politicians who see India in a different way just like the way they see me as a demon. I am not a demon."

The Dalai Lama also asked Beijing to give Tibet a meaningful autonomy for the mutual benefit of both his homeland and China.

"China has the highest population of Tibetan Buddhists. Many Chinese intellectuals fully support our cause," the spiritual leader said while addressing reporters here.

"We are not seeing independence. We want to remain with the people's republic of China. Tibet is materialistically backward but spiritually highly advanced. We want to develop materialistically by remaining with China and it should also feel the same way for the mutual benefit," he said while recollecting his escape to India 58 years ago and his journey through Bomdila.

The Dalai Lama's statement comes as China on Wednesday lodged a protest with India+ over his visit to Arunachal Pradesh.

...

India has never used me against China: Dalai Lama - Times of India


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 8, 2017)

*Desist from false propaganda: Dalai Lama to China*

Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama on Saturday asked China to desist from false propaganda against him. “People of China have every right to know the truth about the Dalai Lama. It is time China goes through a cultural revolution, but that revolution has to be a compassion revolution,’’ he told journalists after a religious discourse in Tawang. “There are around 1,000 articles written by various Chinese people settled inside and outside China and all those articles support our middle-way policy and criticise their own government.’’

He said that China has objections on his Tawang visit because there is a problem in Tibet. “That is why the Dalai Lama is very sensitive for China. Had there not been any problem in Tibet, it would not have been the case.’’

He said that the world knows he is not seeking independence for Tibet. “But the Chinese still repeat… calling me a separatist.’’ He added that his visit to Tawang and other parts of India’s northeast was purely religious in nature. “The Chinese government should send its officials to see what all I am doing and what all I am saying…’’

He called Tawang his first home in India as it was his first halt when he escaped from Tibet in 1959. He brushed aside China’s threat of “serious repercussions on bilateral ties” with India over his visit.

“Only time will tell. Let us wait and see,’’ said the Dalai Lama, who will be in Tawang until Monday despite Chinese protests over his visit.

Desist from false propaganda: Dalai Lama to China


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 8, 2017)

ROFLMAO  @   "DESIST FROM FALSE PROPAGANDA" 
_be an honest propagandaist_


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO  @   "DESIST FROM FALSE PROPAGANDA"
> _be an honest propagandaist_



Actually, truth is the best propaganda. Did you not know that? I am surprised because you of all people should have known that.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO  @   "DESIST FROM FALSE PROPAGANDA"
> ...



of course truth is the BEST PROPAGANDA------and diamonds are the best gems-----
but try to find some.   As to telling china to engage only in "true propaganda"  there is
an adage    "speak in the language of the people"   <<<<<<so that they can grasp that
which you are TRYNG to say


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Of course China will be China. His Holiness knows that but for the sake of humanity, he had to speak his mind.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



yes----he speaks like a saint............poor guy.     No wonder the Chinese wish he
would disappear


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 13, 2017)

*The Dalai Lama’s India visit puts ‘arrogant’ China on edge*

Relations between India and China haven’t been particularly warm in recent months. But they have lately taken on an icy chill, with Chinese leaders furious over the Dalai Lama’s visit to the north-eastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh, which China claims as its own.

On April 8, over loud protests from China’s government, the Dalai Lama addressed devotees from far and wide at the historic monastery in the border town of Tawang, where the sixth Dalai Lama was born more than three centuries ago.

India and China view both the Dalai Lama and Arunachal Pradesh very differently. From India’s perspective, the Dalai Lama is the spiritual leader of the Tibetan Buddhist community, and so has the right to minister to his followers at the great Tibetan Buddhist monastery in Tawang.

And, because Arunachal Pradesh is a state of the Indian union, what happens there is India’s decision alone.

...

The Dalai Lama’s India visit puts ‘arrogant’ China on edge


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2017)

_sheeeesh    vik------you are such a naïve indian------you expect China to be delighted?_


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> _sheeeesh    vik------you are such a naïve indian------you expect China to be delighted?_



No, I expect them to live (and let live) 

BTW, I like my martini shaken, not stirred


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > _sheeeesh    vik------you are such a naïve indian------you expect China to be delighted?_
> ...



do I get the olive?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't understand why Chinese and Indians don't want to sit around a table and fix all their problems (i.e. borders...) forever 
I know China did the same thing with Russia and they could be able to solve all the issues they had


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I don't understand why Chinese and Indians don't want to sit around a table and fix all their problems (i.e. borders...) forever
> I know China did the same thing with Russia and they could be able to solve all the issues they had



ain't gonna happen-------they don't like each other


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why Chinese and Indians don't want to sit around a table and fix all their problems (i.e. borders...) forever
> ...


Unfortunately I think you're right irosie 
Politics should be ruled by rationality not emotions


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I don't understand why Chinese and Indians don't want to sit around a table and fix all their problems (i.e. borders...) forever
> I know China did the same thing with Russia and they could be able to solve all the issues they had



Indians have always wanted to live in peace with Chinese. It is the Chinese that have kept raising the ante. Indians finally had enough and for past decade or so have done credible work in neutralizing Chinese nuclear threats. 

Look at who China's friends are in the region: N Korea and Pakistan.  As the saying goes, you can tell a lot about a country by the allies it keeps.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why Chinese and Indians don't want to sit around a table and fix all their problems (i.e. borders...) forever
> ...



SHEEEEEESH ----you got something AGAINST Pakistanis------you 
   PAKI-BASHER!!!!!!!!  -----------now try to be Buddha like and make nice
   with the roly poly king of north korea


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



You are correct that politics should be ruled by rationale. I think both India and China have their rationale behind the current sate of affairs. China sees itself as an expansionist power. India sees itself as a country that believes in live and let live. India has tried live and let live method with China. It did not go anywhere. It only emboldened China. Now India is trying the other option. 

China shares the major portion of blame for any tension in Far East because of its hegemonic mindset. It has invaded and occupied Tibet and Xinjiang. It has attacked India, Vietnam, Philippines and few others without any provocation. China has territorial dispute with all its neighbors except N Korea and Pakistan.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



N Korea is an angel compared to Pakistan.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



don't forget the  INVASION OF THE CHOP SUEY.  -------now there are "Chinese
inspired"    indian noodle dishes all over the city.    Sometimes they call it 
"Mongolian style"    -------and "Mongolian kofte"  -------it's scary.     For the record---
the word  "kofte"  is not Sanskrit------it is Persian in origin


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



tsk tsk tsk---------such hatred!!!!     not nice      what would Siddhartha say?


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That is an assessment not hatred. There is a difference.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




OH!!!    excuse me-------A TOTALLY UNBIASED OBSERVATION-------I got ya


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2017)

China a pest for neighbor 

---

China has issued standardized spellings of the names of six places in a region disputed with India, in what China's foreign ministry said on Wednesday was an assertion of sovereignty.

China was upset when exiled Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama, whom it considers a dangerous separatist, visited the contested stretch of land on the India-China border this month.

Arunachal Pradesh is an eastern Himalayan region administered by New Delhi but claimed by China as Southern Tibet.

Last week, China's civil affairs ministry released a list of six places in the region with what China considers to be their formal names, in Chinese, Tibetan and English.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said the move was appropriate and reflected the names used by Chinese ethnic groups, such as the Tibetans, over a long time.

"These names also reflect, and explain from one aspect, that China's territorial claims on Southern Tibet have an obvious historical, cultural and administrative jurisdiction basis," Lu told a daily news briefing.

...

China names areas in region disputed with India to assert claims


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 20, 2017)

*India dismisses China’s renaming of places*

New Delhi, April 20 (IANS) India on Thursday dismissed China’s act of giving its own names to six places in Arunachal Pradesh, saying “it doesn’t make illegally held territory legal”.

“I can only say that if you rename or invent names for the towns of your neighbour, it doesn’t make illegally held territory legal,” External Affairs Ministry spokesperson Gopal Baglay said in his weekly media briefing.

“Arunachal Pradesh has always been an integral part of India and it will continue to be so,” he said.

The Chinese Ministry of Civil Affairs announced on April 14 on its website that it had standardised in Chinese characters, Tibetan and Roman alphabet names of six places in Arunachal Pradesh, which China calls “South Tibet”.

...

India dismisses China's renaming of places - The Morung Express


----------

